# Farming Millennials.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This should lighten your day.

Regards, Mike




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968931933480684


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Painful to know that it's real life.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

For some it is. I feel like the few weirdos ruin it for the rest of us and give us a bad name. Because for one thing I don't like avocados and I'm 6 ft 4 and 375 lb there's no yoga for me... ????


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The old farmers would also be rolling their eye's at the empty/spotless shop in the background lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> The old farmers would also be rolling their eye's at the empty/spotless shop in the background lol.


he did make a video of takeing off a stuck on oil filter,so he did use the shop one time,lol.

He had another video of the shop being used by a after market planter attachment co doing upgrades to the planter.So he had a nice place for someone else to work on his stuff.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The one that actually looks like a farmer has a YouTube channel (millennial farmer) from the equipment he show looks like he has a pretty good spread up north somewhere, Minnesota I think.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

TJ Hendren said:


> The one that actually looks like a farmer has a YouTube channel (millennial farmer) from the equipment he show looks like he has a pretty good spread up north somewhere, Minnesota I think.


yea he is from Mn.I think his goal is to get enough followers that he can sell advertising.I see he is advertising for FBN now.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I read some of the comments..... apparently there are some slooooooow people that didn't get this was a joke.

Then a few elitist farmer bickering lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Both guys have U tube channels and working together to get more views IMO.It's all about the money

https://www.youtube.com/mnmillennialfarmer

https://futurism.com/the-byte/millennial-farmers-money-youtube-crops


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> Painful to know that it's real life.


I get that it's a joke, but it's not at all representative of real life. How many millenials have you had working for you? I've had/have quite a bit. Dozens. And corporation-wide, we have thousands. Despite the humorous caricature they display here, the millenials are some of the hardest and best workers we have. They're focused, loyal, devoted, intense, productive, and are working longer hours than everybody else. They're also very innovative. They are the new work horse, and we'd be dead in the water without them. The team of scientists I lead for new product development are mostly millenials, and I bring all of our problems to them; they find a solution and fast. And they work HARD. Same goes for my crew on the wagon. I'll put them up against anybody in the county.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Like I said. The few give the rest of us a bad name. Granted it's funny and I'll laugh at those kinda people too. I enjoy work. I'm happy for those guys in the video, not only do they farm whether they're on their own or with family or friends. They found a way to make more money and make fun of their and my generation. Good for them. Mostly just jealous that they have a indoor shop... Why better then my pretendashop..


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hayjosh - I'm glad you have a different caliber of millenial there than we do here.

I believe the state of the country's identity politics would beg to differ with your opinion on millenials however.

Different strokes for different folks in different parts of the country.

A side note: I looked up what years "they" (whoever that is) say is considered a millenial and my wife actually fell into the first year, which started in 1977. I quickly told her with a little giggle and she just as quickly proclaimed "I am NOT a millenial!" End of that discussion. It's kind of funny to me how being labeled a millenial is automatically a bad thing. Strange, no? Why do you think that may be? I think it's because perhaps there's a little substance to the matter.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> Hayjosh - I'm glad you have a different caliber of millenial there than we do here.
> 
> I believe the state of the country's identity politics would beg to differ with your opinion on millenials however.
> 
> ...


I'm not just speaking for millenials here in MI. Our company is a national and global company. We've got great millenials in NY too!

But it's not strange to me to understand why the millenial label is a bad thing when they're constantly (and probably unfairly to some extent) being berated. Even millenials (who don't know they're millenials) will talk bad about millenials. I do think millenials involved in activism tend to overstate or over-believe in their cause and it becomes drunk in hyperbole.

The sociologist that defined the millenial generation actually defines it as those born in 1984 and after. What I don't understand is why, despite this, there are still so many alternate date ranges listed.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

No matter what every generation will complain about their previous generation and they're succeeding generation I'm sure a lot of Boomers yelled at their kids for being lazy hippies. Just like they call everybody hipsters today. I think a lot of it has to do with how you were raised. I'm a millennial by age group but I have more in common with my dad whos 73


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think some of the dates are based on coming of age with the internet and cellphones.

Born in late 70's growing up rural we're in a weird spot. We had a rotary dial party line and only two tv channels until 1991.

But we had email starting in 1982 because my grandmother was deaf, typed offline, dial up typing command line stuff, upload our message, download hers, hangup asap as the dialup number was long distance and someone might pickup and get pissy.

Also my dad was a ham radio operator with with his 2m radio he could call landlines from car or on handheld vhf using the repeater network since early 80's, mid 80's got internet access over his ham radio using TNC packet radio at home. Took a bit of the novelty of cellphones arriving away as the ham use was free vs the "new" cellphones costing so much.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

MMFarmer is actually doing a great job promoting farming and also making a good living off YouTube. People talk about diversifying not having all your eggs in one basket so to speak and that’s what these youtubers are doing.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that it's likely the same as with everything else in this world: the millennial country folks are likely a much better class of people than the millennial city folks. This reinforces what I think has been happening more and more lately, especially in political divides. It's bizarre to me how the city folk can be so incredibly liberal and willing to exact THEIR judgments onto we country folk. Example: they don't need guns (in their own view) and so nobody else should need guns either. Sorry, but country folks need guns - I don't care who you are or where you come from!


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> yea he is from Mn.I think his goal is to get enough followers that he can sell advertising.I see he is advertising for FBN now.


And he's bashing millennials about "farming"? I think he might be one of the things he's complaining about. BTW --- try to do diagnostics/computer crap on new farm stuff with a 15mm wrench ....... those tech savvy kids can be handy there.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that it's likely the same as with everything else in this world: the millennial country folks are likely a much better class of people than the millennial city folks. This reinforces what I think has been happening more and more lately, especially in political divides. It's bizarre to me how the city folk can be so incredibly liberal and willing to exact THEIR judgments onto we country folk. Example: they don't need guns (in their own view) and so nobody else should need guns either. Sorry, but country folks need guns - I don't care who you are or where you come from!


Better get off that limb. It's called over generalization.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

By definition, I am a millennial as I was born in 1982. I don't appreciate being lumped in with all the whinging whining morons that make up the other end of the spectrum, but it is what it is. It's like the story about Dolly Parton. Reporter asked her what she thought about dumb blonde jokes. She said she didn't mind people making dumb blonde jokes about her. She said "I know for a fact I am not dumb"

She then said, "I also know I'm not blonde"


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Better get off that limb. It's called over generalization.


Which part?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The Millenial Farmer does have some good videos also.
https://www.facebook.com/1431781830400820/posts/2493797384199254?sfns=mo


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> >>>> the millennial country folks are likely a much better class of people than the millennial city folks.
> 
> >>>>country folks NEED guns -


I stand by what I said. I won't be bowing down to virtue signaling from anybody.

Remember this: Opinions are like assholes - everybody's got one and most of them stink. This door swings both ways.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's all subjective to the individual. I'd like to punch some city folks and I'd like to punch some country folks. But I'm dang sure some of each of those want to punch me too LOL. But there are some in each group that I get along with really nice.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Of course! There are always exceptions, and I realize this, but sometimes during a conversation/argument it's easy for people to raise the flag of the exception and base their arguments on them. I do it sometimes even today, especially when I'm passionate about the topic. It's a very, very easy trap to fall into and I always feel ashamed afterward when I look back on it. Thankfully this doesn't happen to me too much these days.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> Of course! There are always exceptions, and I realize this, but sometimes during a conversation/argument it's easy for people to raise the flag of the exception and base their arguments on them. I do it sometimes even today, especially when I'm passionate about the topic. It's a very, very easy trap to fall into and I always feel ashamed afterward when I look back on it. Thankfully this doesn't happen to me too much these days.


Which exceptions are you speaking of?

The idea that there are "country folks" and "city folks" is baloney. Plenty of each came from the opposite place. Most of my neighbors moved here in my lifetime from other non-rural places and plenty of people who grew up here have left to live in cities. So which ones are the true country folks?

This is just another silly stereotype designed to promote the US v THEM mentality often promoted by new people thinking it makes them "fit in". This is such a tired trope.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

There is a definite difference between city and country folk. The exceptions I speak of are the exact exceptions you spoke of. It seems I must have struck a nerve a while back and you had a knee jerk reaction that made you uncomfortable or something. You literally just explained what I was trying to say about "there are always exceptions". I think you're just trying to argue now for the sake of arguing.

And if I offended you? Ya can't make em all happy (EVER!), but I'll never bow my head to anyone because they might be offended. I don't give a rip about people "feeling offended". That crap is like a cancer in our country that needs to be eradicated immediately. I speak what I perceive to be the truth HERE and in MY LIFE. It is not my concern if someone else doesn't like my opinion because it's likely I won't like theirs. So what? Opinions, 1st Amendment and all that... 

And don't forget the little saying about opinions, eh? lol Have a good day if you can. I'm gonna try.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Ox76 said:


> There is a definite difference between city and country folk. The exceptions I speak of are the exact exceptions you spoke of. It seems I must have struck a nerve a while back and you had a knee jerk reaction that made you uncomfortable or something. You literally just explained what I was trying to say about "there are always exceptions". I think you're just trying to argue now for the sake of arguing.
> 
> And if I offended you? Ya can't make em all happy (EVER!), but I'll never bow my head to anyone because they might be offended. I don't give a rip about people "feeling offended". That crap is like a cancer in our country that needs to be eradicated immediately. I speak what I perceive to be the truth HERE and in MY LIFE. It is not my concern if someone else doesn't like my opinion because it's likely I won't like theirs. So what? Opinions, 1st Amendment and all that...
> 
> And don't forget the little saying about opinions, eh? lol Have a good day if you can. I'm gonna try.


You mentioned exceptions --- I asked you about which ones you were referring to.

Where did I say I was offended? BTW -

The truth isn't dictated by your personal experience (HERE in MY LIFE). It stands alone.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Holy shit. I don't even know how to talk to you. Which means I won't anymore. I CLEARLY spelled out the details. Reread what I wrote - looking through objective eyes vs. subjective eyes.

This ends the tale of you and I. My time is not worth trying to hold your hand and guiding you through easily understood concepts.

Once again - have a great day.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Jerry Jerry Jerry lol sorry I'm like to instigate


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

BUMP --

So regarding "city folk" v "country folk" ....... rural areas are seeing declining populations while cities are growing. Where do you think those "city folk" are coming from? And where do you think those "country folk" are going? Then ask yourself why.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't let the doorknob BUMP you in the ass on the way out.

You're nothing but a trolling troublemaker. Going through old, dead threads just to dig something out to try to get in another argument? Get bent. I'm not taking the bait.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> BUMP --
> So regarding "city folk" v "country folk" ....... rural areas are seeing declining populations while cities are growing. Where do you think those "city folk" are coming from? And where do you think those "country folk" are going? Then ask yourself why.


Population shift has been going on since the Industrial Revolution. Try again.


----------

